# 5 month old kittens size?



## squid01

How big would a normal kitten be at 5 months old? Cat like Siamese or Persian? Those normal-sized cats.

My cat should be about 5 months old now if according to the birthdate given to me by the breeder.
Is his size normal? Or does he look small for his age?




























Here is a picture with my adult female siamese cat












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtNJ

Kittens still kind of look like babies at 3-4 months, to me anyway, and dont start exploding in size until about 5 months or so, so there is surely no reason to fear that one that is growing and no longer looks like a baby is too small. Even if your adult cat is a small one, the kitten looks like a fine size for 5 months.


----------



## marie73

He looks about right. My girls weighed their age up to 7 months, so at 5 months, 5 lbs. would be average. How much does he weigh?


----------



## catloverami

He's look normal for a 5 mo old, and may even be bigger than your Siamese when he's older. I agree with marie73 that the age=the weight up to almost a year.


----------



## squid01

Thanks, he is about 4.8 lbs now  i feel he is a bit skinny?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LakotaWolf

I have heard people say, "Feed a kitten as much as it wants to eat!" Most of my cat food cans say things like, "feed kittens up to three times as much as an adult cat". Your kitten looks like he might be a little skinny, but I haven't seen kittens in a long time! :}


----------



## Marcia

Normal for cats is like normal for people. Some will tend to be on the larger size, and some on the smaller size. It depends on genes and lifestyle. What you have is a totally adorable baby! Enjoy your baby boy, and yes, feed him as much as he wants until he is about 10 mos to 1 year.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Rule of thumb is a pound a month. If a kitten is under wieght you can easily help it get up to normal weight by rifling food to them. As Lakota said, free feed a kitten all it wants to eat. Up until about 10 months. I feed mine day and night! They do go thru growing spurts which they will eat more. I love your kittens leggy look. Adorable!


----------



## squid01

thanks My kitten's main diet right now is Royal Canin Kitten, 
he does get some raw fish, or chicken, 
problem with feeding him is he is in my room with an older cat, 
So the older cat likes to finish up his food. 
older cats food is another cat food, but she seems to like to eat my kittens food, so i just feed my kitten what he can finish. 

what should i do for this setup?
the older cat is getting fat i think might be due to eating the kitten food. 
also older cats food bowl is always full with the older cats catfood. 
but his kitten i only feed him what he can finish.


----------



## LakotaWolf

I have read other people say that they feed their cats in different rooms. Maybe you could even put one of them in the bathroom and close them in there, just while they are eating?


----------



## squid01

thanks  will try to separate them while they are eating 
the kiten seem to eat only little cat food, he likes chicken and fish more.


----------

